
Feel Like I’m Stuck in an Architect Role. I Want Out - ThrowMeAwayOkay
I have 17 years experience as a software developer. I took a job as a Solutions Architect about a year ago, and I hate it.  I realize my place is in the code, the details of getting the product shipped. All I do as “Architect” is schedule meetings to define requirements, review work, answer customer questions, and other meaningless crap. I’ve interviewed for a few Senior Students Software jobs, but get the impression I’m tainted by my recent Architect work.<p>I’m looking for a little perspective on what to do next?
======
forresponse
Now that you have this role, you can try to adapt it to focus on the technical
architecture.

This will require you to distinguish between the functional architecture, the
logical architecture, the technical architecture, the physical architecture,
the deployment architecture and the security architecture; but it will allow
you to explain the differences to your interlocutors and especially to
delegate what does not interest you and to keep tasks where you feel relevant.

You can take advantage of your position as an architect to choose :)

------
peteypao
Don't see why you'd be tainted. Why do you feel that? Have you seen this in
your interviews/conversations?

------
tokzco
you have heard this a million times and know what it means but here it is
again: LIFE IS SHORT and it can be shorter than you think it will be. your
time is just that, your time. so go do what you want to do, and if it is wrong
well you tried it. that's what really harms folks imho, it's not the paycheck
but what you would do for free that matters the most. if someone is happy
flipping a burger, not only is that honorable work but to the folks that like
burgers, they get their food made by someone who loves flipping burgers. it
could be you are 'burned out' per say and who knows, maybe working for
yourself or getting into a new field or something as mundane as gardening or
doing something 'outside' might be just what the doctor ordered.

------
dyeje
Solutions Architects are usually customer facing engineers who enable sales.
You shouldn't have any trouble switching back, just come up with a good
narrative about how you're looking to bring your focus back on to the
engineering side of things.

------
ddmma
Maybe the role of product owner might be something to consider. You get in
touch with developers and use your programming background for guidance them
and then you can focus on adding feature clients will love.

~~~
sa_ornot
How would that help? It sounds like the OP wants to code and deliver a
product.

------
sa_ornot
I'm in a very, very similar position. I would like to chat off HN if possible.
Do you have contact info?

------
OldSoddus
When Endeavour is lost - your talking to a the difference between savage and
an endless computer.

------
nudpiedo
consider changing the title to "Ask HN: Feel Like I’m Stuck in an Architect
Role. I Want Out"

